# What do angelfish eggs look like a couple hours before they hatch?



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

So I was wondering what angelfish eggs look like a couple hours before they hatch, as for I have angel eggs that are on their 3rd day. This morning they where round. I look again 20 minutes ago and some have a pointed shape to them. They kind of look like a tear drop. What do you guys think? =)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sounds like it's time maybe...but....3 days ???? that is rather unusual...normally it is just 48 hours.....unless the temp is a bit low...like 72-76 F.......if the eggs are still an amber color then they are good..white..bad...if the temp is low you need to kick it up to about 82 F.....hope you have lots of really fine food for them...crumbled up flake food doesn't cut it....they need a high protein , high fat diet.......specially formulated foods for fry...


----------

